# amp & subs troubleshoot, need help.



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

First off, the car is a 96 200sx se.
I have a 1000watt kenwood amp and two(2) 12" fosgates.

Ive had the amp and subs for probably 4 years now, runnin strong and well.

The power line is hooked up, and I have a inline fuse which is fine as well.
I checked the connections in the back of my deck ( sony xplod flip down deal.... )

the wire going from the deck to the rear to hook into the amp are in perfect condition, no wear or anything.

The connection at the amp is fine and perfect as well.

Checked the two(2) 30amp fuses on the amp, both in good standing ....

For the life of me, can not figure it out ... 

I did notice there isnt power to the amp though....or atleast it's not powering on. There is a blue line in the amp that lights up when its active/on/getting power, and it is not lit.

Is the amp just bad now ?
Cause the power line is on the battery terminal with a clean connection on an optima yellow top. The connections in the back of the deck are fine. Connections on the amp are fine, and all the wiring is clean, as well as all the grounds are in good standing .....

Any ideas I can check on ?

Take care guys, I appreciate any help I can get....
P.S. Ill post some pics soon as well just in case.....

P.S.S. amp and subs worked perfectly for the past 4 years, subs are not blown....and this all happened after I installed B-Quiet Sound deadener throughout the whole car....after the deadener install....everything worked fine, but then a few days later...it just stoppd working....no crazy pops or anything, just stopped, and I didnt notice until i realized it was pretty quiet. LOL.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Probably the "Remote Turn On" (the tiny blue wire coming from your deck) has malfunctioned. If the deck can't tell the amp to turn on then... it's not gunna turn on.

Two things will likely need to take place... 

1. test your amp and verify the remote turn on is working. 

2. test your deck and verify the remote turn on is working.


Most audio shops can repair the deck if you have indeed blown the remote turn on feature.

good luck
:cheers:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

How do I test the amp's remote turn on feature ?
same for the deck ??

Atleast a general way of doing so, cause I understand every amp & deck are individual, but usually same principles apply.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

to test the amp...

(you'll need a short piece of wire)

With your complete system turned OFF, go to the trunk of the car or where ever the amp is located. Take the short wire and touch one end to the positive (+) power terminal on the amp. Then touch the other end to the remote turn on terminal of the amp. 

If the amp powers up then you've successfully determined the “remote turn on” works... your culprit is likely the deck.

FYI, you may want to disconnect the remote turn on lead from its post at the amp BEFORE doing any testing. This would be a good idea so not to send 12volts up to the deck. 



To test the deck…
Remove the deck and take it to a shop to be tested.

good luck
:cheers:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Also, a volt meter at the amp to doublecheck the power is always a nice thing to zero in on your trouble. In DC mode, put the (-) lead on the ground connection and test the +12 volt power line with the (+) lead to be sure that juice is flowing. With the stereo powered up, check the remote line by touching the (+) lead of the voltmeter to its connection and the (-) to the ground line. Both should register ~12-14 volts DC.

If those are good, take the RCA plugs from the amp and unhook them. Power up the stereo, switch the volt meter to read an AC signal and play some music or the radio. Touch the (+) lead to the center pin on the rca cable and the (-) lead to its shell. Repeat for the other RCA plug. You are looking for a voltage signal of just about any kind, if you have one, then the music is coming up the rca ok. If all these check out, the problem is the amp or something farther down the chain.

If all the voltages going into the amp are present, check the outputs on the amp by testing the terminals driving the sub. Pos to Pos, Neg to Neg, checked in AC voltage mode. If you have signal there, its probably not the amp. Check the sub and its wiring. If everything is right going in but nothing is coming out, then its the amp. Junk it or pay for someone to service it.


----------



## Yang (Sep 4, 2008)

:fluffy:how do i hook up an audio system using the stock head unit,i have an amp and subwoofer..all and any detail on how to do it would be great


----------

